# Encoder y Flip-Flop



## anmabago (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola:

Como parte de un proyecto tengo que realizar lo que sigue:

_Entregar un dispositivo que muestre el contenido de pulsos generados por un sensor de posición digital minimo 32 ppr y además permita determinar el sentido de giro de un elemento con movimiento rotacional (también puede ser lineal) asociado a él. _

La parte de los pulsos generados entiendo se puede hacer con LEDs y fototransistores con un disco que me sirva para bloquear la señal del LED. La parte que no sé hacer es lo del sentido de giro. Muchos me dicen que con un Flip-Flop pero la verdad es que no sé como.
Una página que encontré es la que sigue: http://lims.mech.northwestern.edu/~design/mechatronics/2000/Team24/circuit.html
pero no entiendo el diseño.

Les agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda que me pudieran brindar


----------



## Ramiro Jiménez C (Sep 13, 2006)

Basta con utilizar un flip flop tipo D como el 4013; necesitas dos sensores según lo desees y dependiendo de la robustez que requieras para el circuito. Debes conectar la salida de uno de los sensores al terminal D y el otro al terminal del CLOCK. Además ambos sensores deben estar desfasados entre sí, coloca uno sobre el otro pero uno de ellos debe tener su "inicio" al centro del otro. Ahora también requieres de una placa con las mismas características. ¿cómo funciona? Simple, cuando el sensor 1 (al terminal D) detecte la placa el voltaje subirá a "1" pero como el CLOCK está en "0" y un instante después sube a "1" y apenas un poco después D regresa a "0" entonces en Q no hay cambio. Si el giro es al revés, entonces CLOCK subirá a "1" y esto permitirá que cuando D suba a "1" Q cambie y al bajar CLOCK a "0" entonces Q se sostiene y solo cambiará si el sentido de giro es invertido.


----------

